
Did I Get into MIT Because I Was a Girl? - diamondcutter
http://obsessionwithregression.blogspot.com/2015/06/so-maybe-i-am-partly-affirmative-action.html
======
SCAQTony
"...To get more women into their ranks, many orchestras use blind auditions
where musicians perform behind a [curtain]..."

[http://www.theguardian.com/women-in-
leadership/2013/oct/14/b...](http://www.theguardian.com/women-in-
leadership/2013/oct/14/blind-auditions-orchestras-gender-bias)

This has helped orchestras in preventing gender/racial discrimination
reasonably well. It's very fair and reasonable too because one either hits the
note or they don't.

Now, what if every student applicant to elite colleges and universities were
given a randomized number and their acceptance therein was solely based upon
academic achievement, psychological testing and a resume, is that the "fair"
way to do it as well?

I think it would be a fast curtain to "hive mind" creating less opportunities
for the underprivileged no matter what their race, gender or otherwise.

~~~
rewqfdsa
There is no higher ideal than a pure meritocracy. We want to allocate the best
educational resources to the people most able to put them to use benefiting
all humanity. I'm not willing to compromise on this principle. Admitting the
less qualified because of their ethnic groups or gonads is simply antithetical
to the entire project of civilization and progress.

~~~
diamondcutter
Hm. So would you be okay with admitting someone who had grown up with less
money and scored less high on math tests because he hadn't had access to the
best teachers?

~~~
rewqfdsa
Yes. You can't distinguish that case from a lack of innate ability, and
history is full of examples of poor people doing well in academia and
elevating themselves. Standardized testing, not affirmative action, is the
great equalizer.

~~~
diamondcutter
Standardized testing is hugely influenced by unfair factors. Like the fact
that if I'm rich, I can pay for my kids to get better tutoring which boosts
scores by hundreds of points. Or the fact that stereotype threat may keep
minorities from doing well on tests. Or that tests can be culturally biased
against people from certain backgrounds.

~~~
Nadya
So instead of giving these positions to the people most qualified and capable
of making the most out of them based on the metrics we have chosen to measure
success. We should give them to people because of their upbringing or gonads?
Regardless if they are the most qualified person to fill that position?

So the student (let's call them Sally) was afforded a better education, and
using their superior knowledge are more qualified for a position. So Sally
should be told "Sorry, this spot is being given to Sam because they are an
ethnic minority."?

Remind me how that is fair for Sally and not benevolent racism towards Sam?

